# where to buy excel 2003 ?



## james_lankford (Jan 13, 2009)

I need a copy of excel 2003
all I can find is 2007
this is what I find on amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-Exc..._1_1?ie=UTF8&s=software&qid=1231835325&sr=1-1

and this is from froogle
http://www.google.com/products?q=ex...y0=3&a_f0=4&a_t0=5&a_o0=3&lnk=merchant_review

although these sellers have high ratings, I don't know if the sellers are legit or if the software is legit

newegg doesn't have it either

anybody know a store , online or other, that still sells excel 2003
I'm in new york city


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 13, 2009)

You might want to consider trying e-bay.  I believe that most of the sellers have ratings, so you can see if there is any history of complaints.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 13, 2009)

I was looking for Office 2003 Professional about 6 months ago.  I was as frustrated as you were (couldn't get it anywhere).  I tried a version i got from a market seller (but it wasn't genuine, so uninstalled it) and then I ended up buying off of Ebay only to find it was a garbage copy - fortunately the seller refunded (but not what it cost me to return the garbage to him).  At that point I stopped looking and continued using the iffy copy I had at the time.  Hence, my attempt to go legit failed miserably.  Microsoft didn't help because all they would sell was Office 2007 which I already had.  Go figure.  If you want to risk your cash on Ebay then go for it, but it's not something I will do again (for a software licence).


----------



## schielrn (Jan 15, 2009)

You may be able to check with your local university or college.  I know last year I was still able to buy it at my previous university, but don't know if they still carry it or have some extra copies in back storage or something.

Hope that helps.


----------



## james_lankford (Jan 22, 2009)

I have been looking for excel 2003 for awhile. I didn't like what I saw on amazon or froogle.
I finally decided to try craigslist. 
http://newyork.craigslist.org/sys/

Looked everyday and finally found someone that sounded legit. He was selling his copy of Office 2003  professional edition for $100 and he offered to come to my  house and install. 
I figured if he was willing to have me watch him install it on my pc, then its probably legit software.

I asked him by email why he was selling it and he said he graduated from college a couple of years ago and got the software as part of his "technology fee", but he already had a copy at the time so he never used or opened the copy he got from school and its been sitting in a box since then.

Sounded good to me, so I said we good just meet at Starbucks and I would buy it from him, and that I would install it myself.
So I got it yesterday, took it home, installed it, activated it, no problem.
Excel, Access, Word, PowerPoint, Outlook, oh yeah

so if you live in a city or near a city that is listed on craigslist, check it out


----------

